

Slavery Still Exists - joelrunyon
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/09/slavery-still-exists/262847/

======
Cieplak
They don't even mention the United States.

[http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2011/apr/23/sex-
traffick...](http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2011/apr/23/sex-trafficking-
us-called-epidemic/?page=all)

